# Which Animal Crossing game (Main Series) had the best soundtrack



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 28, 2017)

Out of the four Animal Crossing games, which game had the best soundtrack? Let's not count the K.K. Slider songs, but at least count the other soundtracks.

In my opinion, New Leaf nearly triumphs it all. While it had the best hourly music and other soundtracks (like the campground and island), there are some they don't get in first place in. For instance, Tom Nook's Store always had better soundtracks back in the GameCube Version than it did in Wild World and City Folk (as well as Nook's Homes and the T&T Stores). Even if the music is the same tune between GC and WW in Tom Nook's Store, the notes and instruments don't sound the same. If you listen to Nook's Cranny soundtrack in both GC and WW, you will notice a difference (I recommend posting a video of both). Same for the Nook 'N' Go, Nookway, and Nookington's soundtracks in both versions. Even the Able Sister's music is better in the GameCube Version than in subsequent versions (tune is the same, but scale and instruments are not). But one soundtrack that has gotten better when Wild World came along was the Museum's. I can't imagine a new Animal Crossing game where the Museum's soundtrack is not the same as Wild World's Museum soundtrack.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 28, 2017)

The gamecube one is oh so nostalgic for me so for that I would have to choose the gamecube Animal Crossing. Second place is definitely New Leaf. They did such a beautiful job with the hourly music (especially the night time music...loveeee) and also the new KK songs are great!

Wild World and City Folk were awesome too, but they didnt/dont have the same touch to me as the gamecube and NL have!~


----------



## Flunkifera (Apr 28, 2017)

I think New Leaf has the best music by far. I can't remember if wild world had that many songs but in new leaf you have hourly changing soundtracks, you have different town tunes, you have a soundtrack for every shop, all the KK songs in different ways, you have soundtracks for different weater and seasons and for the island, and they're all so good!


----------



## Garrett (Apr 28, 2017)

Hard to pick but I really like the music in New Leaf. The GC game probably has the most nostalgia for me though.


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 29, 2017)

City Folk was Wild World's music but higher quality, and I loved WW's music, and it also added a few new tunes in the city(the HRA theme being my favorite), so that's my favorite. It also seems to have a more echo-ish vibe than WW. However, I also like WW's nostalgic low-quality sound, as well as better bass/trumpet/whatever the background notes are, so there's that, too. I like AC GCN's music though, I still love 9PM from that game very, very much. However, I dislike a few tunes from that game, mainly just 1PM and 10PM, but compared to how I liked all 24 hourly tunes in WW/CF, GCN just can't be as good, in my opinion, and I like WW/CF's music a bit more.

I do not like New Leaf's hourly tunes, or even other songs, that much. It doesn't have an Animal Crossing feel to me, and the tunes seem kind of bland and boring. I kind of like 7AM, 11AM, 1PM, 5PM, 1AM, and maybe a few other songs, but I feel like it's very, VERY lacking, compared to even GCN.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 29, 2017)

Garrett said:


> Hard to pick but I really like the music in New Leaf. The GC game probably has the most nostalgia for me though.



I only sense some nostalgia from listening to the GC version's music, but Nook's Cranny and Able Sisters' backround music are clearly better in the GC version than all versions later.

Also, have you noticed the tune that plays when you get stung by a bee in the GC version? That tune (which is the same tune when you get bit by a mosquito or break your axe) is Resetti's theme. Although the mishap music has been changing over time, Resetti's tune now is the same as it was back then.


----------



## Jake (Apr 29, 2017)

Never played the GC version, so I can't really judge it, but from what I've heard it sounds great. I'd have to go for New Leaf though since I know the soundtrack and it's by far my favorite out of all the AC games I've played.


----------



## luantoine12 (Apr 30, 2017)

Wow this is actually surprising me. I actually made a thread more than a month ago similar topic to this one and most people preferred the old series soundtrack more over to New Leaf. I haven't played the GC either so can't really judge it but even listening to it, I prefer largely the wild world/city folk over all of them. City folk is just a better quality of wild word so I include them both together. 

I really don't like New Leaf OST and wished they used the same from ww/cf in New Leaf but hey that's my opinion x) (there are some good ones like the 1am). Let me show you an example: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJB0OvU_vkg&list=PLhHcMbVmbwCerhZdxVr4odQY_ZgLXEjET&index=15 listening to this a whole hour can really be tiring haha
and when you compare to this 2pm song https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKgjYchV8po. You can't even compare it, the second one fits so much to the game.. but I must admit that it's associated with my childhood as well so could be the reason why I prefer the old osts more hehe.


----------



## Milleram (Apr 30, 2017)

I'd say New Leaf has the best soundtrack. Some of the hourly themes are so beautiful! I love 7pm, 11pm, and 1am. <3


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Apr 30, 2017)

The gamecube version, easily. The Gamecube version's music is exactly what I think of when I think of Animal Crossing. In fact, the Gamecube version is what I consider to be the definition of Animal Crossing and what Animal Crossing should be(COUGH NO ISABELLE COUGH). It's definitely the most unique of the series, and I think it has it's own charm that other games in the series don't have, _especially_ New Leaf. But on the subject of soundtracks, I'd argue New Leaf has the worst soundtrack in the series. The music just has...No character to it. It kind of has the same problem as Pokemon X and Y where it feels very cookie cutter, or soulless.


----------



## easpa (Apr 30, 2017)

Realistically I'd have to go with New Leaf, but I'd rather listen to the WW or CF soundtracks for nostalgia purposes


----------



## luantoine12 (May 1, 2017)

By the way does anyone know a way to replace the New Leaf soundtracks in the game with the older ones?


----------



## Weiland (May 1, 2017)

I am in absolute LOVE with all of them, but my favourite is definitely the Gamecube version, with New Leaf being a close second.

- - - Post Merge - - -



luantoine12 said:


> By the way does anyone know a way to replace the New Leaf soundtracks in the game with the older ones?



This is a real risky thing to discuss, but someone has worked on it. Not sure if they completed it or not, though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 1, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> The gamecube version, easily. The Gamecube version's music is exactly what I think of when I think of Animal Crossing. In fact, the Gamecube version is what I consider to be the definition of Animal Crossing and what Animal Crossing should be(COUGH NO ISABELLE COUGH). It's definitely the most unique of the series, and I think it has it's own charm that other games in the series don't have, _especially_ New Leaf. But on the subject of soundtracks, I'd argue New Leaf has the worst soundtrack in the series. The music just has...No character to it. It kind of has the same problem as Pokemon X and Y where it feels very cookie cutter, or soulless.



You know why the Gamecube Animal Crossing was the best one? Because it's actually an N64 game in disguise

But seriously I have to agree that the GCN Animal Crossing had the best soundtrack. I've been playing that game for 9 1/2 years and the nostalgia factor is HUGE. I love how the 2am theme is like "oh, youre still awake? Okay, here's somethin to keep ya goin." 

And I believe the reason why you feel that ACNL has no charm is because it's been overplayed way too much. It can seem that way on a website full of people who spend a lot of time playing it. I personally think it's a really good game, but you do get tired of playing it after a while unlike Animal Crossing GCN, an N64 GAME.


----------



## Flare (May 1, 2017)

I picked New Leaf since the Harvest Festival and 3:00 am music pieces are in there. 

I never played the Gamecube version though, but I'll probably still go with New Leaf.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 1, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> You know why the Gamecube Animal Crossing was the best one? Because it's actually an N64 game in disguise
> 
> But seriously I have to agree that the GCN Animal Crossing had the best soundtrack. I've been playing that game for 9 1/2 years and the nostalgia factor is HUGE. I love how the 2am theme is like "oh, youre still awake? Okay, here's somethin to keep ya goin."
> 
> And I believe the reason why you feel that ACNL has no charm is because it's been overplayed way too much. It can seem that way on a website full of people who spend a lot of time playing it. I personally think it's a really good game, but you do get tired of playing it after a while unlike Animal Crossing GCN, an N64 GAME.



Even if I think ACNL is the best AC game when it comes to music, it sure isn't the best video game when it comes to music (far from it, actually). It's not even the best 3DS game when it comes to music since Ocarina of Time was remade for the 3DS (it's been a 3DS game since mid-2011). Yes, the better games when it comes to soundtrack (in my opinion) are all Nintendo games, and there's a lot of Nintendo games with better soundtrack than any Animal Crossing game in general.

And yes, you can easily get tired after playing for a while.


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 1, 2017)

I never played game cube so it has to be wild world for me, the music in that just relaxes me and makes me just so happy


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 1, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Even if I think ACNL is the best AC game when it comes to music, it sure isn't the best video game when it comes to music (far from it, actually). It's not even the best 3DS game when it comes to music since Ocarina of Time was remade for the 3DS (it's been a 3DS game since mid-2011). Yes, the better games when it comes to soundtrack (in my opinion) are all Nintendo games, and there's a lot of Nintendo games with better soundtrack than any Animal Crossing game in general.
> 
> And yes, you can easily get tired after playing for a while.



What you thought that I said that the GCN Animal Crossing had the best soundtrack ever?? If not then there was rly no reason to bring that up lol xDDDD

And out of any video game soundtrack ever made? Bruh obviously Super Mario 64 has the best soundtrack. It outdoes all the Animal Crossing games for miles and miles baby


----------



## oath2order (May 11, 2017)

Wild World was my favorite. NL takes too much from island themed music and I don't like that.


----------



## Soigne (May 11, 2017)

I like that Gamecube song that had the cat in it periodically, but other than that it wasn't really my favorite. I liked Wild World a lot & City Folk made that soundtrack sound even better, so I had to go with that.


----------



## amarie. (May 13, 2017)

City Folk!


----------



## Rabirin (May 14, 2017)

Even though population growing wasn't my first animal crossing game, I still think that it has the best soundtrack. The songs are quirky and feel so lively, and the hourly songs keep me playing at certain times because of how catchy they are. There's a certain song in there I think it's the 2AM one? it's early morning for sure and it's really funny because of how loud the instruments are for such a quiet time in game. It's like the game is judging you for your life choices, and basically giving it away that you're still awake because of how noisy it is.


----------



## mermaidshelf (May 15, 2017)

Probably the Gamecube soundtrack for me. I like the music in the other games as well but the Gamecube Animal Crossing is the music I grew up listening to.


----------



## John Wick (May 19, 2017)

Wild World, hands down.

I miss the night music.


----------

